# What MF Cloths to buy



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Just away to put in an order online and want some Mf Cloths
Whats the best ones to buy for removing Polish and Wax?


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

PAKSHAK  From Clean & Shiny. 'nuff said!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

MickCTR said:


> PAKSHAK  From Clean & Shiny. 'nuff said!


What ones are they on website?


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

The ones i use are the Terry Style Ultra Plush

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Details.asp?objecttradersearch=1&GroupID=1590


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ultra plush and ultra smooth are both excellent


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ im with 182


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks
Placed an order today


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I use the Ultimate Wipes for everything :thumb: 

You can slate me if you like eh  

Bryan


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ok your slated :lol:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow!!
Great items and next day delivery


----------

